# 15hp johnson steering/control brackets



## SkinnyMini (Jan 23, 2009)

Welp I know someone out there has an idea of what I can do with this deal

I have a 15 horse Johnson model #j15ecde 
serial number e6178108 that is in brand new condition 

I have built a new boat that is set up for remote steer and I want to convert this motor for it. Can anyone show me the steering linkage system where it connects to the motor and possibly the part number. I have a 10 foot teleflex system ready to go and a 2 lever control box that should work. I need to know what bracket assembly parts should go with it? 
Pics would be great>>
nb


Thanks guys


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking at this parts list, does your motor currently have the steering bracket (#19) as listed here?

https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.aspx?s1=ffaa661bbf0792f74076ef018c8ff233


----------



## SkinnyMini (Jan 24, 2009)

here is a picture of the motor
according to the parts diagram I cannot locate anything that looks the same as what I have...
Maybe these pics will help


----------



## SkinnyMini (Jan 24, 2009)

ok I found the diagram that shows the setup I have. Bassboy I do have the part #19 as you can see through the photos...
My quest is for the bracket assembly the steering line and such connects up to ...


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 24, 2009)

There really isn't one, as those weren't designed to run with a steering box, _as far as I know._ I would be using one of those bolt holes, with a hyme joint on the end of the steering cable. As far as the control cables, the shift cable hooks to the shifter handle. I am unsure of where the throttle cable attaches in that particular motor, but that should be published somewhere online. When you get done, possibly think about writing an article for Jim illustrating what was involved, as I have actually seen this question a couple of times on this board.


----------



## timsmcm (Jan 25, 2009)

yes skinny minni there is a setup made especially for that motor It attaches to two different places on the motor , infront the two holes in the place in front where the tiller arm attaches there is a bolt in one hole right now that will have to be relocated. and the two plastic push pins on the side of the lower cowl in front right in front of the gear shift handle that is where the shift remote attaches. I will try to find the parts. and the numbers I know you can still buy the parts new


----------



## timsmcm (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh and by the way that is one sweet looking little 15hp it almost looks new


----------



## SkinnyMini (Jan 25, 2009)

Outstanding 
Keep me posted if you find anything...

Bassboy I will have a breakdown of the entire build once all the parts are in order....

Thanks for the help


----------



## timsmcm (Feb 15, 2009)

go to shop evinrude .com and go to outboard accessories and then go to remote control and look at the 85 model year stuff it looks like they left the steering control hookup stuff off the 86 page. it is the same stuff as the 85 year model stuff If you have more questions I will be happy to help


----------

